# 3d background-malawi rock



## epicseller2012 (Mar 1, 2014)

I have purchased the 3d Malawi background for my new 125. I just have some basic questions on set up. I need help-3d background install for dumbies is guess lol
What do you do for flow behind the background? I will have an fx6 running the tank, but do I need additional equipment? Should I be running a pump behind the background and if so, whats the best 
way to return the water to the other side of the background then?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you put equipment behind (I do) then you need to allow space and cut holes in the background for circulation. Measure the diameter of your heaters and filter intakes. Don't forget that they have to slide by the rim (there is a little lip on the inside of the rim) in and out easily. Maybe 1.5" at narrowest dimension.. Fry will also get back there...and eventually you will have to net them so the 2" is handy for the net.

I used 2" holes (hole saw using an electric drill) and cover them with mesh. I tried plastic embroidery mesh from craft shop which is nice because it is small mesh and comes in black. But it disintegrates over time and once the background is silicone to the glass (it must be) that's forever. Now I am using mesh made for covering gutters.

Above the substrate (at least one inch higher) and at the height of your filter intakes. I look at the molded rocks and choose an inconspicuous spot but I like 3 holes at these positions along the lenth of the tank: 25", 50% 75%. If using one filter, intake behind the middle one. This will keep debris cleaned up behind...no need for an additional pump. Maybe a siphon cleanup once/year.

My backgrounds are rigid so I cut in 3 pieces, zig-zagging along along rock crevices in insert and then silicone the pieces together inside the tank.

Do not cut the background too short...it must fit under the lip of the rim but any shorter and fish will go over the top constantly...more fish behind the background to net. Synodontis particularly.

The entire bottom and sides must be silicone to the glass bottom and sides...fill the crack continuously and completely with silicone because other wise fish and substrate and gunk will get sucked back there by the intakes. Allow space for the silicone because it expands and if it has no room it can break the tank.

I like an in-line heater, but if you put the heater behind the background it has to go next to the filter intake so ALL water has to flow over the heater to get into the filter. This is how your heat gets evenly distributed throughout the tank.

Allow at least 24 hours for the silicone to cure. Start with a completely clean-dry tank. Use aquarium safe silicone because if you accidentally get a silicone that is not safe, it will poison your tank (been there) and it's a giant pain to reverse the process...scrape off all the silicone...and start over with the right stuff.

Returning water to the tank...fine the narrowest spot in the background at the top and make your return fit over the top of the rim AND the background. I've been lucky and not had to cut any backgrounds for the return and 2 of mine are VERY 3D.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

This guy does some excellent videos, might be worth a look and search for others. Always loved that background!


----------



## epicseller2012 (Mar 1, 2014)

Amazing! thank you both!


----------



## epicseller2012 (Mar 1, 2014)

So I see on the background site it says you can just place in and go or you can silicone.
If its a tight fit, why do you need to silicone? I dont have a problem with it, just wondering though
Thanks!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Depending on the manufacturer...some materials are heavy enough to stay on the bottom and others float so they need to be silicone down. None of the backgrounds I have can rest in the tank. I have a couple of Aqua Decors that I have not installed yet that are silicone optional.

Follow the directions from your manufacturer.


----------



## epicseller2012 (Mar 1, 2014)

So having three holes drilled at 25 , 50 75 and having the canister intake behind the center hole, I'm worried about the pull strength the filter will have of water from either end of the tank. I know there are power heads or wave makers to direct the flow of water appropriately to the intake, but that seems like additional visable equipment not behind the background . So I guess I would need to get an additional canister or do the wave maker...either way there will be one piece showing. I think the wave maker will move more water, but extra filteration is an added bonus as well. The stand is set up to house one large canister like an fx6 so I would need to look at something more compact take some measurements and see if I could fit something, if I took that route. 
If I choose an additional external canister, would I drill more holes along the bottom of the background or just the original 3?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm not getting what would show with canisters. If your GPH is sufficient for the tank it should work with the background. I have backgrounds with 1 filter and backgrounds with 2 filters...both work.

If you have 2 filters you put them behind hole #1 and hole #3. Same # of holes in a 72" tank no matter how many filters.


----------



## epicseller2012 (Mar 1, 2014)

"fine the narrowest spot in the background at the top and make your return fit over the top of the rim AND the background."

This part here where you had mentioned putting the return over the rim and background is what I was referring to as equipment showing. Which I don't believe will be a big issue
in the end. 
Thank you very much for the help DJRansome, very much appreciated !


----------



## epicseller2012 (Mar 1, 2014)

Well, unfort. the background + new tank is on hold for a bit. It was delivered and stolen from my porch yesterday


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Oh no!!!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry your tank and background were stolen!! I also order online and so far I have been lucky since jerks stealing after deliveries has become so prevalent in the news lately, some jerks are even following delivery trucks to steal packages.

If you have a way to pick up the tank or other packages when you won't be home to take delivery, you should be able to have them held at the post office or delivery service or require that a signature be required for delivery.


----------



## epicseller2012 (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks Deeda. Its was just the back ground not tank. But still the bd cost almost as much as the tank did lol.
I usually have pricy thinks delivered to my work place, I just thought this would be fine. We have multiple deliveries every week 
and never once . Plus, being a bigger box... idk , I guess I just got to comfortable. Lesson learned..and Camera installed last night as well.
Now just to waiting to hear from universal rock, hope there was insurance. Fingers cross


----------

